# Pics of ukfbb championships



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

here are some pics, not taken by me, taken by Eric Guy and posted on MT by Hazel who did all the hard work of keeping a live feed going,i know we all appreciate their hard word and efforts, please don't kill me for sharing and trying to unite the brotherhood/sisterhood of iron, We love you Eric, but FIVE Os is better


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice, any more mate?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

here some more


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Might be a good idea to credit the photographer before we end up with more **** slinging Khaos - are these from the live MT feed?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

some more


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

and more


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whos the guy number 191 in first pic? looks great. how did he do?


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

these are all old,where are the s heavies


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> whos the guy number 191 in first pic? looks great. how did he do?


Came 6th in the under 100kg class


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

more


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

^^ haha in the middle pic, what is the guy on the right doing? :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

211 has some crazy-ass legs!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

a few more


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

sorry no names but atleast i'm trying


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> ^^ haha in the middle pic, what is the guy on the right doing? :lol:


trying to push out a pineapple by the looks of it :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

great pics btw


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i am also member of MT and would like to credit Eric Guy and MT for these pics which i have put up here to share with my UK-M brothers and sisters, these are available without registration. if i have broken any rules i apologise, and will submit to a light spanking.


----------



## ra07212 (Jul 1, 2008)

211 is Darren Ball


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mr Incredible said:


> these are all old,where are the s heavies


some people are never satisfied:confused1:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Khaos said:


> i am also member of MT and would like to credit MT for these pics which i have put up here to share with my UK-M brothers and sisters, these are available without registration. i have broken any rules i apologise, and will submit to a light spanking.


irepped you for em,thinking they were your very own... :2guns: :nono: ...

return rep please:lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> irepped you for em,thinking they were your very own... :2guns: :nono: ...
> 
> return rep please:lol:


i said a light spanking, not pull my pants off ffs:lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Khaos - i'm pretty sure they're done by Eric Guy. Might be work acknowledging that in the original post


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Khaos said:


> some people are never satisfied:confused1:


really wanna see the Khan hype and pic next years winner, probably Alvin


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mr Incredible said:


> really wanna see the Khan hype and pic next years winner, probably Alvin


theres a pic of Zack


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Khaos said:


> theres a pic of Zack


repped


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mr Incredible said:


> really wanna see the Khan hype and pic next years winner, probably Alvin


A lot can happen in one year!!!


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Excuse me sirs but can someone post up the results......


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Khan won overall

Alvin 2nd in S heavies

D Ball 3rd what else you wanna know


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Please don't just credit MT for these pics - Hazel spent ****ing hours sorting these out and had a deal of stress with crap net connections. It's been a long 2 days and very busy and she'll post more on MT tomorrow in our topic here: http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/fb.ashx?m=3637542 (I'm sure it's ok to link to this as you've used the pics which we bought). They are really copyrighted guys - not having a go, just saying as we've been at this for about 16 hours in total, and paid a lot of money.

If you think I'm being unfair making this point, then please let me know.

Thanks

Love from

Tired, worn out (and disappointed), Hazel and James from MT

xx


----------



## flexum (Feb 26, 2009)

Posting of this competition much appreciated by this fan on the other side of the pond. Thanks.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> ^^ haha in the middle pic, what is the guy on the right doing? :lol:


thats pat williams caught mid pose he took fith place in the super heavies


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> thats pat williams caught mid pose he took fith place in the super heavies


Pat definatley could have placed higher than he did...Simon Fan too. and what the hell did Sean Ferguson take before the show? He was off it!! :lol: the dvd will be worth buying just for that haha not sure how he made top6 either.

All in all a good show...Alvin really stepped it up this year and although I'm not a fan of his physique, he really pushed Khan...Zack is just that much thicker, denser and more pleasing shape though..


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

or a broken budweiser bottle


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> 211 has some crazy-ass legs!


thats daz ball isnt it amazing legs on him calves like boulders and quads like a mountain range:thumb:


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Mr Incredible said:


> Khan won overall
> 
> Alvin 2nd in S heavies
> 
> D Ball 3rd what else you wanna know


That`ll do cheers mate..... this was pretty much the prediction wasnt it?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i hope you're all happy, i got a spanking...........from my missus for staying online soo long posting these pics i obtained....


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

Great pics.. from all.. Thanks guys.. always appreciated.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Titchy Dan said:


> That`ll do cheers mate..... this was pretty much the prediction wasnt it?


Not really. All on what if's!

I think most agree that if Zack got his conditioning right then he would win. However that was a BIG if as he has never done it before (as far as i know)

I couldnt see anyone beating SJT. Immense imo. Unlucky not to take the overall but good to see a super heavyweight take it.

super heavy class was really what happened on the day. If Stu Core came in spot on he would be hard to beat. Same with Daz Ball. Alvin was looking good and better conditioning then Zack and imo could of gone either way.


----------

